

In VC pitches the bio slide should come first - jbhelms
http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2011/12/17/let-me-introduce-myself/

======
fluorid
Any other opinions?

~~~
rhizome
I don't see what the advantage is for someone to put up front that they went
to some vc's rival school or something equally prejudicial.

~~~
kitcar
If you're pitching to a VC who refuses to work with Harvard grads because
he/she went to Yale, you're probably pitching the wrong VC...

~~~
rhizome
Well, the thing is that an up-front bio is going to necessarily expose you to
these prejudices (which do exist), that's why I ask what the advantage might
be (and to who). The article pretty much handwaves this concern with an "it'll
be better" type sentiment.

